# Frameless slingshot..shooting compilation



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys!! some of you know that I really like frameless shooting and most of the time sometimes I shoot just with this style. There are different techniques of bareback shooting, I like this particular one because I can increase or decrease the width of the forks and it is something very important for me to be able to maintain the same reference points but in different distances.

I made a long video with many different targets, and sometimes the camera was close to me to be able to show you the movements.

Ok&#8230;..no more talking!!

Take care and thanks for your time!!!

Volp

p.s. I used 2040 tube and TBsilver 12mm wide, 5/16 ammo


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: Maquinaaaaaa , como siempre , aprendí mucho .

Espectacular tirada :rofl: , picaito me tienes :lol:

Abrazotón


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ah...l'hai messo anche qua...non l'avevo visto e l'ho commentato su you tube...eh vabbé ciu comment is megl che uan :rofl:

When I think to have seen everything of slingshot shooting, it come a Volp's video to open my mouth and to make my heart smiling.
Thank you Pablo.
Grazie grande socio!!!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, that's it. I give up.

If I find out you can do it without bands too I'm going back to RC cars.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very impressive!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :king: Maquinaaaaaa , como siempre , aprendí mucho .
> 
> Espectacular tirada :rofl: , picaito me tienes :lol:
> 
> Abrazotón


Gracias Super Alf!!!!  espero que te pase el mal en el codo.....he escuchado en tu video cuando dijiste "tengo el codo echo polvo"

Cuidate amigo mio



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Ah...l'hai messo anche qua...non l'avevo visto e l'ho commentato su you tube...eh vabbé ciu comment is megl che uan :rofl:
> 
> When I think to have seen everything of slingshot shooting, it come a Volp's video to open my mouth and to make my heart smiling.
> Thank you Pablo.
> Grazie grande socio!!!


"ciu comment........" :rofl: mi hai fatto morire dalle risate!! peccato che solo noi possiamo capire ste battute!! 

Thanks a lot socio I am happy you enjoyed it!!



CornDawg said:


> Well, that's it. I give up.
> 
> If I find out you can do it without bands too I'm going back to RC cars.


without bands!!!? mmmm hahahaha :rofl:



Charles said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*You make it look so easy Mr. Fox ... your eyes must be lasers.*


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Gentilissimo da parte tua al minuto 7.equalcosa far finta di mancare il tappo per ben 2 volte... Sembri più umano così e non il solito terminator con il mirino laser negli occhi.... Hahahahaha

Very kind of you at minute 7.andsomething to pretend to miss the cap for 2 times ... You look more human in this way and not the usual terminator with laser sight in the eyes .... Hahahahaha


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Amazing compilation my friend! This is just so inspiring! Pure awesomeness. Thank you Volp!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *You make it look so easy Mr. Fox ... your eyes must be lasers.*


Hahah thanks a lot Mr Monkeynipples!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Widget said:


> Gentilissimo da parte tua al minuto 7.equalcosa far finta di mancare il tappo per ben 2 volte... Sembri più umano così e non il solito terminator con il mirino laser negli occhi.... Hahahahaha
> 
> Very kind of you at minute 7.andsomething to pretend to miss the cap for 2 times ... You look more human in this way and not the usual terminator with laser sight in the eyes .... Hahahahaha


Minuto 7.....mmm ho mancato Il tappo una volta sola  Il primo tiro era per beccare la piccola pallina da 8mm che c'era vicino al tappo! 

Minute 7....i missed the cup one time the first shot was to hit the little 5/16 steel ball that was next to the cup  
Thanks a lot grandissimo!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Amazing compilation my friend! This is just so inspiring! Pure awesomeness. Thank you Volp!


I am happy that you enjoyed it!!  
Thanks my Friend!!!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Volp said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Gentilissimo da parte tua al minuto 7.equalcosa far finta di mancare il tappo per ben 2 volte... Sembri più umano così e non il solito terminator con il mirino laser negli occhi.... Hahahahaha
> ...


Ecco!!! Io manco l'ho visto il pallino....


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hear evil wizard laugh at 2:45. 

Notice normal ttf shooting with slingshot. However finger placement for frameless style shooting appear more ott style for this technique shooting.

Increase or decrease width, I like your suggestion for reference point. Will try soon with very smallest tubes.

Thank you for video inspiration. Great technique and excellent demonstration. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

samurai1 said:


> Hear evil wizard laugh at 2:45.
> 
> Notice normal ttf shooting with slingshot. However finger placement for frameless style shooting appear more ott style for this technique shooting.
> 
> ...


Hi samurai1!!! Thanks a lot for your comment! I am happy that you liked it! Let me know how your test goes  
Take care!

Volp


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Clean said:


> Nice shooting!


Thanks Mr. Clean


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so cool thanks volp

cheers


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

leon13 said:


> so cool thanks volp
> cheers


Hi Leon13!! Long time...! How are you buddy? 
Thanks to stop by


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

100% pure fun watching your videos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Amazing accuracy  Way to go


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Amazing accuracy  Way to go


Thanks a lot my friend


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Volp said:


> Hi Guys!! some of you know that I really like frameless shooting and most of the time sometimes I shoot just with this style. There are different techniques of bareback shooting, I like this particular one because I can increase or decrease the width of the forks and it is something very important for me to be able to maintain the same reference points but in different distances.
> I made a long video with many different targets, and sometimes the camera was close to me to be able to show you the movements.
> 
> Ok&#8230;..no more talking!!
> ...


We used to do that style with rubber bands in school, and try, unsuccessfully to shoot each other's eyes out.
I don't have the hand strength, due to injury and partial paralysis, to hold my fingers out for the bands. Oh well, I barely feel it when I hit my knuckle, because i do enjoy frameless shooting.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I love your videos my friend. You are one of the few that seem to really enjoy shooting.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Steve32 said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys!! some of you know that I really like frameless shooting and most of the time sometimes I shoot just with this style. There are different techniques of bareback shooting, I like this particular one because I can increase or decrease the width of the forks and it is something very important for me to be able to maintain the same reference points but in different distances.
> ...


Thanks a lot Steve32 for your comment!! Frameless shooting is very fun and rewarding!

Take care 

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> I love your videos my friend. You are one of the few that seem to really enjoy shooting.


I really appreciate your comment Wingshooter! I always believed that passion, love for something and happiness to do your hobby are more contagious than just showing skills with a serious face  my goal with my videos is to bring more people as possible into this sport 
Thanks a lot for stopping by I really appreciate it!

Take care

Volp


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

Ive tried this style. And I really love it. 
My setup is 1636 tube and 8mm steel or 9mm marbles






Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Excellent...nuff said.


----------

